# Pregnant w/ #2 at 40 and sooooo tired. Is it age?



## Eurydice

Hey fellow mammas!

I had #1 at 38, and am now expecting #2 in April at age 40. I am SOOOO tired. All. the. time. It doesn't matter how much sleep I get (well, maybe it would if I consistently got decent sleep). I am also very negatively affected by pregnancy hormones: where other women get "the glow," I think they give me depression (no history of this otherwise). The negativity was also a part of my last pregnancy, but at least I had time to exercise my way through that one. I was in AMAZING shape when I had #1, and was running or swimming every day when I got pregnant with #2, but that has all stopped. This time I am working full time and taking care of a 21 month old, and with cooking and cleaning, there's not much time for anything else. Most of the time I feel like the walking dead. 

I hate attributing it to age since I was always proud of what great shape I was in, but I wonder if that could be part of the issue. I just can't seem to recover from any energy deficits. Anyone else feeling totally run down?


----------



## Serenjay

I have 3 grown up kids.. 24-21-15 and I am pregnant with this LO I am so emotional, so tired..im not sleeping because of nightmares.. and when I doze off when I get in from work I even have a nightmare then! so not sleeping properly.. I work fulltime and I dont have a small one around me to clean up after either.. but I am older than you I am 42 and Im just so drained and emotional and in pain with boobs and round ligaments.. I think as we get older some of us are just not as fit as we would of been when we were younger.. I cant remember it being this bad on my 3 xx

How many weeks are you?


----------



## J22

Hi!

You sound like me!! I had my first at 39 and I was still doing my gym workout 3 weeks before birth, running up to 7.5 months pregnant, power-walking up hills at 8 months...I felt great!

Now...this time I just feel like I need to sleep and I´m a lot more lethargic. I´m not putting it down to age though, I´m putting it down to chasing a 17 month old around all day and not being able to get any little naps myself or full nights sleeps! I also feel like this because I haven´t been able to get back into exercise since birth - my dd has slept terribly, I run my own B&B and only had 2 weeks maternity leave, I love to do home-cooked food so spend time on that every day too, as well as all the other household chores. I just haven´t had any energy to get back into it properly. For the past 2 weeks I´ve taken dd to a 1 hr nursery session so I´m hoping to get back into the gym twice a week when she settles and I can take her there for 1hr (neither myself or DH have family here so no-one to take care of her so I can get out for a little bit). I try running a couple of miles pushing the pram but it´s not easy, but I seriously need to do it to get through this pregnancy the best I can. I´m not totally exhausted but definitely don´t have that energy I had first time round!


----------



## Eurydice

I really do not like attributing this total fatigue to age, but it really makes me wonder. I was very miserable with pregnancy #1, but I do not recall feeling quite this run down. When I go to prenatal yoga, it seems like there are many women there expecting #2 and holding down a full time job, but they are all younger. I am also the only "older" mom among my mom friends who is expecting #2 already, so I don't really have any points of comparison.

9.5 more weeks to go... feels like an eternity.


----------



## babyloulou

I think it's a "second baby" thing rather than an age thing. I'm pregnant with my second. I'm only 35 but it's shattering me. I'm so exhausted! I was 31 when pregnant with my son and although I do remember being tired it was so much easier and I was working then. Saying that though, I remember getting home from school (teacher) and I would just relax all night. I was having full nights sleep and sleeping most the weekends away. This time I have a 4 year old 24/7 who is still co-sleeping with me too.


----------



## myra

I also had #1 at 38 and then #2 is coming in June. I've just been varying degrees of exhausted in this pregnancy....the tiredness never lifted in 2nd tri but once it came back full force (with insomnia too) in 3rd tri, I began to long for the tiredness of second tri when I could at least stay awake for a til 9pm or for full movie. For me, though I think it also has less to do with age and more to do with having a 2 year old at home. No longer can I come home from work and sneak in a nap to stave off a bit of that tiredness...


----------



## gatormom2tots

I had my 4th at 39 and currently pregnant again at 40. These last 2 I have been soooooo much more tired. I chalk it up to age and the fact that I have 3-4 other kids at home (and work full-time!)

I definitely have noticed a difference with these last 2 then my others.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
I had dd at 35 and am now pg with no2 at 40. I've been soooo tired, if had eased the last week. I think its a combo of age (sadly!!) and having a 5yo to run after. I'm sure last time I sat on my backside and rested a lot!!! 
Xx


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi I know this isn't my group but thought I'd comment for comparison. I'm 25, expecting baby no#2, I am so exhausted still. I would come home from work and sleep up until 15 weeks. I am just starting to pull back some energy.


----------

